# Iphone 5 or 6 or 7?



## JamesEB

I am still trying to buy a refurbished Apple Iphone and do not know what to do between the three versions and then the variations within the versions.

Please would anyone let me know their experience of any pros and cons.

Thanks
JamesEB


----------



## texasbullet

Are you buying the refurbished iphone from a local dealer or a website such as ebay, amazon etc.


----------



## JamesEB

Thanks.

There are no local dealers here so it will have to be eBay or Amazon.

The problem I am having is which version/variation to get.

Thanks for help
JamesEB


----------



## texasbullet

JamesEB said:


> Thanks.
> 
> There are no local dealers here so it will have to be eBay or Amazon.
> 
> The problem I am having is which version/variation to get.
> 
> Thanks for help
> JamesEB


You better make sure it is not locked by the user, which means if it has their email and password because then it will be worthless to use.
On the one for you to choose it depends on your budget and likes. I don't really like the iphones because you can only retrieve your pictures and music or other documents thru itunes. I would rather go for the android phones, which may be a little bit cheaper and wont require itunes but you will need to have a gmail account but as I said the choice is up to you. You may want to watch some videos on youtube on what features each phone has and then you can decide from there on.


----------



## JamesEB

Thanks. I did not know that about itunes and I do not like them much.

I only use the phone for slight text and calls and want it to take pictures to save carrying the phone and camera.

I do not use whistles and bells.

Can you please direct me to some videos on youtube as I do not know about that either.

Thanks for help.
JamesEB


----------



## texasbullet




----------



## texasbullet




----------



## JamesEB

Thanks

Do you have a youtube on the iPhone 5 please?

It should be OK for me.

JamesEB


----------



## texasbullet




----------



## JamesEB

Thanks.

It's a 5 not 5S. Is there much difference?

Thanks for help.
JamesEB


----------



## texasbullet




----------



## JamesEB

I bought a new iPhone 5. So long as it is new it should be fine for what I need.

I can't find a utube on how to set it up. Please would you mind helping.

It is the 5 not the 5e, 5c or 5s.

Thanks again for your help which has helped me a lot.

JamesEB


----------



## texasbullet

To set up your iPhone you need to install iTunes into your computer, connect your iPhone to your computer and let iTunes detect your iPhone. You also need to have an email account available. Follow on screen instructions on your computer and let iTunes do the rest. It will take a few minutes to update your phone. Be patient and do not turn it off until completed.


----------



## JamesEB

Thanks.

I don't want to go on the internet with it, just a handful of texts, calls and pictures.

It came brand new and factory sealed so I am very pleased.

JamesEB


----------



## texasbullet

But you still have to install the programs thru itunes. There are no other options available. I am not sure if your phone will work or not without updates from itunes. It is just a one time process. After that you can just use itunes to backup your photos, music, etc from your phone at least once a month or whatever is convenient for you


----------



## JamesEB

Thanks. I do not want the internet on the phone.

I rang the Apple Store and they said I do not need to for just a handful of texts, calls and pictures.

I am going to take it in to the Apple Store but it's a bit of a trek 

Thanks again for help.
JamesEB


----------



## VishalKumar

With iPhone turn off iCloud or all pics will be in CLOUD!


----------



## JamesEB

Sorry I don't know anything about it but doesn't the Cloud need the internet?

JamesEB


----------



## VishalKumar

Yes the CLOUD needs internet. iPhone connects to internet always.


----------



## HunterGiedd

*ANDROID DINGUS!!!!!*


----------



## JamesEB

VishalKumar said:


> Yes the CLOUD needs internet. iPhone connects to internet always.


I said above that I don't want the internet on my phone and that Apple Store said I do not need to for just a handful of texts, calls and pictures.

JamesEB


----------



## VishalKumar

Where do pictures go?


----------



## texasbullet

JamesEB said:


> I said above that I don't want the internet on my phone and that Apple Store said I do not need to for just a handful of texts, calls and pictures.
> 
> JamesEB


When you take pictures with you iphone, you will certainly need the internet (itunes) to get them from the phone. You won't be able to get them by just connecting your iphone to your computer.


----------



## JamesEB

VishalKumar said:


> Where do pictures go?


I don't know anything about it and I haven't opened the phone packet yet.

Apple Store said that as I only want a handful of calls, texts and pictures the pictures will go on the phone.

Thanks for help
JamesEB


----------



## texasbullet

JamesEB said:


> I don't know anything about it and I haven't opened the phone packet yet.
> 
> Apple Store said that as I only want a handful of calls, texts and pictures the pictures will go on the phone.
> 
> Thanks for help
> JamesEB


All of your pictures will be on your phone but how will you get them from your iphone into your computer?


----------



## JamesEB

The Apple Store said it would be with Bluetooth the same as my two non smartphones neither of which have the internet.

JamesEB


----------



## VishalKumar

Bluetooth file transfer to another computer with Bluetooth?


----------



## JamesEB

VishalKumar said:


> Bluetooth file transfer to another computer with Bluetooth?


Sorry I don't understand this message.


----------



## frozenoem1

Unless I've imbibed more than I think.

Texts count as data, and require a data plan from your carrier cellphone company.

Internet updates and transfers can happen while attached/tethered to your laptop/computer via USB port or Bluetooth.

Just make sure your computer has drivers for your device cellphone like Windows 8 or 10.

Updating your iOS version is the most important thing, see above.

If you don't want to use internet go to settings and kill wifi, or cellphone/data.

Bluetooth if really paranoid or the cell is rooted by you, if in fact it is new/refurbished by telco.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

